# Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)



## daniel101 (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Liebe Angelfreunde,

bin neu eingestiegen beim Angelsport und wollte mal fragen wo es gute Stellen gibt in Venlo und Umgebung. Wäre auch für ein gemeinsames Angeln bereit! 

Zielfische von mir sind unteranderem Hecht, Zander und Barsch. Eigentlich alle Raubfische^^

Den Vispas besitze ich schon, bin im HSV de Swalm und de Snoek.

Naja würde mich über antworten freuen 

Lieber Gruß

Daniel


----------



## daniel101 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Niemand aus der nähe der dort schonmal geangelt hat?
Wäre für tipps und tricks auch offen.


----------



## filli8183 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

halli hallo,

ich selsbt war noch nie in venlo angeln.
Warum fährst du nicht nach Roermond ? Dort gibt es viele Angelplätze. Neu seit diesem Jahr gegen Zusatzgebühr Angeln mit 3 Ruten und Übernachtung

liebe Grüße 
Filippo


----------



## Caipiranha (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Huhu Daniel,
werde vorraussichtlich vom 08-09.03.14 an die Maas angeln fahren.
Wir sind zu Dritt, wobei einer bereits seit Jahren einen Campingwagen direkt an der Maas hat und wohl ebenfalls auch ein kleines Boot.
Da er schon öfter dort erfolgreich geangelt hat, bin ich mal gespannt wie die Ausbeute sein wird, bzw was ich an Wissen mitnehmen kann.
Geangelt wird auf Raubfisch, wobei Hecht glaub ich schon zu ist... Meine ab 1. März!!!
Wenn ich dran denke, werde ich hier meine Erfahrungen dann mitteilen... :m

Grützi


----------



## mka (14. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Hey, bin fast nur in Venlo unterwegs. Dieses Wochenende auch, wenn du Lust hast melde dich einfach. 
Grüße Max


----------



## Caipiranha (18. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Hi, also unser Trip zur Maas hat bei Ophoven/Kessenich stattgefunden... also nicht ganz bei Venlo....
Ab Ankunft Spät-Nachmittags sind wir Spinnen gegangen, leider mit wenig Erfolg... Zielfisch war Zander!
Der anschließende Nachtansitz auf Raubfisch war auch erfolglos, bis auf eine große Rotfeder auf Wurm. Geködert wurde mit versch. Köderfischen/-fetzen und 2 mit Tauwurm.  (Insgesmt waren wir zu 4 Anglern).
Es konnte die gesamte Zeit auch keinerlei Aktivität im/auf dem Wasser festgestellt werden.
Bei Morgendämmerung ging es dann wieder mit Spinnfischen los. Wieder an Steinpackungen, aber flacher... alles mit Gummifisch. Mit dem ersten Wurf konnte ein Hecht ca. 65cm verhaftet werden.
Im weiteren Verlauf des Tages konnten wir bis zum frühen Nachmittag bei Spinnfischen noch einen Hecht 85cm und einen weiteren 95cm verhaften.
Beide in der selben, kleinen, sehr flachen Bucht.... überlistet mit Wobbler.
Alle Fische planschen wieder. 
Ich persönlich war auf Zander aus und musste leider leer ausgehen...obwohl die Gegebenheiten vor Ort Top waren. Selbst rund um ein Kieswerk war an diesen beiden Tagen nichts zu machen. Hier konnten auch einige Lokalmatadoren beim erfolglosen Spinnen auf Zander beobachtet werden. 
Petri


----------



## papatrout (18. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Hallo Caipiranha,

wenn Ihr in Ophoven/Kessenich wart, dann habt ihr auf der belgischen Seite der Maas geangelt, oder?

Gruß papatrout
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=177688


----------



## Caipiranha (11. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Ja, stimmt.
Waren auf der belgischen Seite unterwegs.
Werde es in den kommenden Wochen auch nochmal erneut mit der Region dort aufnehmen...#:

Wenn für diesen Bereich Erfahrungen von euch vorliegen, bin ich für jede Information dankbar...|bigeyes

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Zander-Maniac (28. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Weiss vielleicht einer von euch, wie es an der Maas um Venlo mit dem Grundelaufkommen momentan ist? Ist es dort auch schon so katastrophal, wie an den Kanälen im Ruhrpott?
Ich plane dort zu feedern!


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*



Zander-Maniac schrieb:


> Weiss vielleicht einer von euch, wie es an der Maas um Venlo mit dem Grundelaufkommen momentan ist? Ist es dort auch schon so katastrophal, wie an den Kanälen im Ruhrpott?
> Ich plane dort zu feedern!



Grundeln SATT .Wie z.b. im Rhein.Such dir ne Stelle mit mehr
Sandboden.Dann fängst du weniger von den Gierschlunden
und es bleibt dann für die Brassen noch was Futter über


----------



## Zander-Maniac (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Grundeln SATT .Wie z.b. im Rhein.Such dir ne Stelle mit mehr
> Sandboden.Dann fängst du weniger von den Gierschlunden
> und es bleibt dann für die Brassen noch was Futter über



Besten Dank, werde ich beherzigen! #6


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Ich fische im Moment bei Velden ungefähr 300 Meter hinter der Fähre.Velden ist ja nicht weit von Venlo.
Bei 35 Meter ist der Boden sauber .
Fischt du kürzer ,25 Meter, gibts eine Muschelbank und dann
sind beim Biß auch 25er |bigeyes Vörfächer direkt weg.
Kann man schön auf www.Visplaner nl. sehen .
In der Leiste mit den blauen Kästechen ganz unten Links ein Häckchen dran und schon werden dir die Angelstellen mit wegbeschreibung angezeigt.Ist aber in Holländisch :q


----------



## bakanorbert3 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*



Caipiranha schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt.
> Waren auf der belgischen Seite unterwegs.
> Werde es in den kommenden Wochen auch nochmal erneut mit der Region dort aufnehmen...#:
> 
> ...


Hey  Braucht man für den Maassee bei Kessnich den Vispas oder iwelche anderen belgischen Papiere? Und wenn ja, wo bekommt man die? Zander sind da nämlich viele und Hechte jenseits der 1m Marke konnte ich da auch schon beobachten


----------



## daniel60 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde.
Ich bin neu hier und suche gute Stellen an der Maas bei Venlo. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen.
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.:vik:


----------



## Detlef07 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Google Maps und dann Satelliten Ansicht kann Dir da helfen .... so mache ich es zb. und dann such ich ein paar stellen raus,ins Navi speichern und die Spots abfahren und Testen.
Gruß


----------



## Kelti (4. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Nach meinen Umzug nach Moers, bin ich leider gezwungen, neues Stammgewässer zu suchen.
Was liegt da näher, als nach Venlo an die Maas zufahren.
Da ich allerdings bisher nur im stehendem Gewässer geangelt habe, fehlt mir jegliche Erfahrung im Bezug auf Fliessgewässer, von den Ortskenntnissen ganz zu schweigen.
Google und Visplanner habe ich mir bereits angeschaut, bringen aber auch nicht den Durchblick.
Vielleicht findet sich der ein oder andere Friedfischangler , bei dem ich mich anschliessen könnte.  

Gruß
ich


----------



## Checco (7. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Ich angele zwar nicht auf Friedfisch aber wenn du dir mal die Roermonder Ecke anschaust, da hast du die Maas, Baggerseen und Kanäle.
 Wenn ich an den Kanälen unterwegs bin sehe ich relativ viele Leute dort mit Stippe und Feeder.


----------



## Kelti (7. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Besten Dank #6, dann werd ich mal da mal schauen und gucken was der visplaner dazu sagt


----------



## feederbrassen (7. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Das Vorbecken zum Yachthaven von Bergen.
Grundel freie Zone.|supergri
Ist mit der Maas verbunden oder die Maas selbst ab Velden bis Gennep.
War für mich zum Feedern Top.
Allerdings musst du vorher nachschauen ob da nicht gerade Wettkämpfe stattfinden.
Hab zwar den Link nicht mehr aber Tante Google weiß 
Bescheid.


----------



## Kelti (7. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Venlo und Umgebung)*

Auch für diesen Tipp, danke!!!


----------

